# screw in strobe bulbs



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Any thoughts on those screw in strobe bulbs sold by Spirit? Anyone use them? Are they like a regular strobe light? Thinking of one in an overhead porch fixture for a scene.
TIA


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Well, can't tell you how they work yet, I ordered a couple last week from spirit.com, local store never opened up this year. I should recieve within the next day or two, will let you know what I think of them.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks. Appreciate it.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Used them for a strobe ghost a few years back. Not what you want to use for any sort of directional strobing. Mainly you can see the glare from any angle so they are difficult to hide or direct to a certain area. I have a couple if you want them.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

lewlew said:


> Used them for a strobe ghost a few years back. Not what you want to use for any sort of directional strobing. Mainly you can see the glare from any angle so they are difficult to hide or direct to a certain area. I have a couple if you want them.


Thanks Mark! Appreciate it. I'm going to use one in an overhead porch light fixture to light up a static reaper prop. I wouldn't mind trying one out to see what effect I get. Thanks again.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

i have one,not like a regular bulb,works really well though


----------

